# Calendula extract vs. dried



## craftygirl (Nov 22, 2011)

I would like to make a lotion/balm for my baby with calendula.  Do you recommend extract or dried Calendula?


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 22, 2011)

I've used a store bought infusion.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 22, 2011)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> I've used a store bought infusion.


I did also. It' safer.


----------



## craftygirl (Nov 23, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> dagmar88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why is it safer?


----------



## carebear (Nov 23, 2011)

I am guessing here, but I'd say that because there are anaerobic microbes that can thrive in the oil during the infusion process (for example, botulism - but that's killed by heat so you could overcome it if you heat your infusion I guess).  Also, hopefully the calendula used in those commercial preparations is pesticide free, and hopefully that's tested for.


----------



## Rosiegirl (Nov 23, 2011)

R u saying INFUSION or EXTRACT or am I missing something??? Is extract the same as infusion???
I thought them completely different beast.
Anyone....???????


----------



## carebear (Nov 23, 2011)

no I R not.

There are several ways to "extract".


----------



## Rosiegirl (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh ok.
I just got confused is all.   
So only the infusion would get microbes??? Does the extract contain (or able to form) microbes??
I use extracts sometimes & am now wondering if its a mistake??


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 24, 2011)

Depends on what you're looking for.
The extract I can get contains ethoxydiglycol, propyleneglycol and butyleneglycol.
So especially for a baby balm, I'd rather go for just soy oil and calendula (infusion).


----------



## Mouse (Nov 27, 2011)

Are we talking an oil infusion or a water infusion?
I assume oil, in which case, a warm infusion is much cheaper, faster, and drastically reduces the risk of getting the icks in your oil. I used to make a warm mullein infusion for my kids' ear infections using the method, and it works just as superbly in soap. Fill a jar with calendula flowers, fill again with oil, within a half-inch to the top, screw on the lid VERY tight, and put it in your crockpot. I can fit a 1/2 gallon mason jar in my oval-shaped crockpot on it's side. Cover it with water, and set the crockpot to low for a few hours. Switch to the warm setting before bed, and leave overnight.
You need to warm it very gently or you will burn the flowers; it's a huge bummer to end up with crispy-fried flower oil!
Strain with cheesecloth; the last bits in the flowers that you really have to wring out tend to be the most powerfully infused, so really wring to get the very last bits!
I've done nettle infusions, calendula, rose petals, chamomile, and green tea for soap. All turned out good soap that I was proud of.
If you are willing to take a bit more time on your soap, it's  very rewarding and much less expensive than buying ready-made oil infusions. They tend to be shockingly, offensively expensive.
***Make sure you have that half-inch or so at the top, a little more room with a crockpot infusion is okay, too. Oil expands when heated!


----------



## Mouse (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, you can get mold or other nasties in your infusion- water and oxygen are the biggest aggravators. I studied and worked as an apprentice for a pair of herbalists many years ago. I was always taught that oil infusions need to done with dry plant matter (you can do fresh plants, but you have to suction out the water that collects, generally a pain in the butt and more risk of contamination). You need to fill a jar all the way to the top, fill again with oil within a half-inch of the top, screw on the lid, and wait at least four weeks for it to be complete. The faster way is the crockpot infusion. Some people like the cold infusion better, but I'm more impatient.
The PITA is actually wringing the oil out of the plants; my teachers used to have a car jack set up in their shop, with a baking pan attached to one end with a hole in it; you'd put you cheesecloth-bagged herb in the pan, with the jar underneath to catch the oil, and crank the jack until the flat end met the bag of herbs and squeezed out the oil. It was a fun contraption!! LOL Those women were geniuses..


----------

